

Ask HN: Feedback on landing page v2? - iamjonlee

Thanks to HN, I got lots of advice in creating a better landing page the last time which resulted in a full redesign. V2 is out.<p>Same as last time, looking for feedback. Any and all suggestions even criticism welcome.<p>www.grooovy.me
======
jacobolus
The 1px gray border around the phone on the landing page blends right into the
blue stripe, and the top metal bezel blends right into the white, making the
whole design feel very flat. It would look better if you in some way added a
bit of separation between phone and background.

~~~
iamjonlee
Thanks! I'll make a note of this and see what I can do. Maybe I'll add a
slight background glow behind the phone or something.

------
iamjonlee
I'm sorry for the duplicate submission if anyone sees it. I figured that this
post would be well on his way to oblivion (was ranked beyond the top 200 posts
on HN) so I made a similar submission to this one but now it's back towards
the top again. Either way, thank you HN!

------
mahcode
"Join or create customized events..." could be aligned with the text above.
Not sure I like the indentation between the title and paragraph - the
difference in font weight ought to be enough, maybe?

Aside fron that, great overall design!

~~~
iamjonlee
I'll definitely take a look at the indentation. Anyone else feel the same way?
I'll be running a lot of A/B tests to figure out what exactly works out as
this is my first real landing page. Thanks for the feedback!

------
Uldis
Text aligning for content on blue stripe could be left, I think.

And I'd placed those bullets representing slides below/above content. It takes
time to find it.

BTW, app seems pretty beautiful.

~~~
iamjonlee
Text aligning on blue stripe is left for me on my firefox, chrome and IE.
Could you specify which content and browser where it's not left? Much
appreciated!

Spot on on the bullets, will look into making that more user friendly.

Thanks! I'm no designer, so I had to put a lot of hardwork in to make up for
it. It's great to know someone admires it!

------
aparadja
Not much of a criticism, but I love the design. It's pretty generic, but it
feels like a generic app site _done absolutely right_.

~~~
iamjonlee
Thank you! I'm glad you think it's good. It's not criticism, but definitely
helpful. I'd take compliments any day ;). It's my first time learning design
since 11 weeks ago so didn't think it would turn out as well as it did.

------
dchuk
the only thing that matters with a landing page is how well it converts. You
can tweak a design all day long, but are you actually tracking whether people
are submitting their email more with this design compared to your last
iteration? If it's lower conversion than your last one, it's technically a
worse design even if it looks better

------
danielhunt
It fails miserably on mobile (Android here) Layout is confusing, text is hard
to read and the image seems to jump around.

~~~
danielhunt
Just had a look on my laptop - it's a _very_ nice landing page :o

~~~
iamjonlee
Thank you for taking extra time to check it out on your laptop! I apologize
for the slight problems you had on Android so far. Since this app is
bootstrapped by my cofounder and I, we don't have enough resources out of
working on the app to create a completely mobile-friendly site yet. I know
it's no excuse, but we're working on it! Thank you for letting us know though-
we plan on buying an android sometime in the future to test with.

------
gambo
Video is missing in Step 4. Looks good in latest Firefox and IE9.

Good luck!

